# Slimming Down XP-SP2 Slipstreamed Installation



## Bold_Fortune

Here we go. I'm going to give this to you in parts. Removing these, the first list of files I am about to give you will give you the most bang for your buck.

I'm going to start with the toughest files in this first part. Just so we can get them out of the way.

Here we go...

____________________________________________________________________________________________

Slimming Down XP-SP2 Slipstreamed Installation: A Simple Guide To Removing Some Unnecessary Files From Your XP-SP2 Installation...PART I
____________________________________________________________________________________________

The first thing I do is download the latest "Preview Version of XPLite". (I still don't recommended buying XPLite because even though it says it has been updated for SP2, the program is still a bit buggy. It removes a few files it shouldn't, it doesn't remove some files it should, and creates some errors in the Event Viewer...which is something I dislike.

Go to this page and in the upper right-hand corner click on "Download Preview".

http://www.litepc.com/xppreview.html

Open it's zip folder and copy its "XPlite_TRIAL.exe" to your Desktop or a folder of your choice.

Open it and go to its "Windows File Protection" tab. Select "Disabled" and then "Apply". Close the program and reboot your computer.

Then I go to this site and download and install "Register - Unregister This DLL v1.0.0.1".

http://www.programmersheaven.com/zone16/cat633/30729.htm

This helps me unregister DLLS I will be removing. It will put two items in your right-click context menu when you highlight and right click on single DLLs, or when you highlight multiple DLLS and right-click on one of them..."Register This Dll" and "UnRegister This Dll". I really like its ability to unregister multiple DLLS at one time.

Now lets remove some files.

____________________________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS\Driver Cache\i386

I delete "drivers.cab" and "sp2.cab" (I have SP2 Slipstreamed so that is why sp2.cab shows up here for me.) ...I do have backup copies of "drivers.cab" and "sp2.cab" on other backup images I have stored, along with my Slipstreamed Installation CD, so should I ever need a file I can get it from one of those.

I DON'T DELETE ANY NEW FILES ever created in i386. Because, later, as Updates arrive from Microsoft, any newer versions of files then placed in the "i386" folder will be the only copies I will have.

____________________________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache

I remove all files in the dllcache. ...I do have backup copies of the dllcache on other backup images I have stored, along with my Slipstreamed Installation CD, so should I ever need a file I can get it from one of those.

I'll only do this this one time. I DON'T DELETE ANY NEW FILES ever created in the dllcache. Because, later, as Updates arrive from Microsoft, any newer versions of files then placed in the the dllcache folder will be the only copies I will have.

____________________________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS\Fonts

Sometimes .fon extension fonts (The red A fonts) hide, so you need to run a search for *.fon in Search Assistant.

Open your Search Assistant. Be sure under "More Advanced Options" you have "Search for hidden files and folders" selected. Do a search for *.fon

About 138 of these Fonts should show up.

Now, highlight these specific 15 Fonts...

cga40woa.fon 
cga80woa.fon 
coure.fon 
dosapp.fon 
ega40woa.fon 
ega80woa.fon 
modern.fon
roman.fon 
serife.fon 
smalle.fon 
sserife.fon 
symbole.fon 
vgafix.fon 
vgaoem.fon 
vgasys.fon

At the top of your Search Assistant click on "Edit". Scroll down and select "Invert Selection". Now delete all at once the other 123 unnecessary Fonts.

___________________________________________________________________________

TTF Font Extentions:

Here is a list of the 22 remaining *.ttf Fonts I have in C:\WINDOWS\Fonts. To see them all, because some are hidden, you need to do a search with your Search Assistant for *.ttf

You can do the Search Assistant trick above to keep these and remove all the others.

arial.ttf 
arialbd.ttf 
arialbi.ttf 
ariali.ttf 
courbd.ttf 
lucon.ttf 
marlett.ttf 
micross.ttf 
tahoma.ttf 
tahomabd.ttf 
times.ttf 
timesbd.ttf 
verdana.ttf 
verdanab.ttf 
verdanai.ttf 
verdanaz.ttf

These could not be removed on my new system since I bought this new computer even in safe mode, so I also keep these three now:

trebuc.ttf
trebucbd.ttf
trebucbi.ttf
trebucit.ttf

These 2 Fonts I think SP2 holds dearly now, because they will not delete for me as they did with SP1:

framd.ttf
framdit.ttf

So I'll just keep them too.

__________________________________________________________________________

The two single file areas that YOU MUST BE MOST CAREFUL WITH are NLS Files = Multiple Language Resource Files. Character Translation; National Language Services driver (font or font map) ...and "KBD*.dll" files...which are for foreign language keyboard layouts.

VERY IMPORTANT. IF YOU DO NOT READ CAREFULLY...AND UNDERSTAND WHAT IS SAID PERFECTLY...THE WORDS OF CAUTION OFFERED IN THESE NEXT TWO PARTS....STAY AWAY FROM THE NEXT TWo TYPES OF FILES I REMOVE,

*.nls Files and kbd*.dll Files.

___________________________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS\system32

There are 85 kbd*.dlls in the system32 folder...you only need one of them.

A WORD OF CAUTION about kbd*.dlls. kbd*.dlls are Keyboard Layout files. My settings are for U.S. English, so I only need and keep the "kbdus.dll". All others I remove.

While in the system32 folder, highlight all the kdb*.dlls in system32. Hold down your "Ctrl" key on your Keyboard, and click on the one kbd*.dll you need to keep (in my case the "kbdus.dll", the United States Keyboard Layout). This takes that file out of the highlighted grouping.

Now right-click on one of the highlighted files and select "UnRegister This Dll" that is now in the context menu because you already downloaded and installed that program I told you about up top...right?

84 little windows will pop up trying to unregister these files individually. Chances are, like me, none will be able to be unregistered. But it's worth a shot.

A good registry cleaner will do the job for you.

Or you can manually edit the registry in these three locations of your registry:

1. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Keyboard Layouts
2. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Keyboard Layouts
3. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Keyboard Layouts

Or, you could even leave them alone. It won't hurt anything.

_________________________________________________________________________

A list of kbd*.dlls...

KBDAL.DLL > Albania Keyboard Layout
kbdaze.dll > Azerbaijan_Cyrilic
kbdazel.dll > Azerti-Latin 
kbdbe.dll > Belgian Dutch
kbdbene.dll > Belgian
kbdblr.dll > Belarusian
kbdbr.dll > Brazillian
kbdbu.dll > Bulgarian
kbdca.dll > Canadian Multilingual
kbdcan.dll > Canadian National Standard
kbdcr.dll > Croatian/Slovenian
kbdcz.dll > Czech
kbdcz1.dll > Czech_101 
kbdcz2.dll > Czech_Programmer's
kbdda.dll > Dannish
kbddv.dll > Dvorak US English
kbdes.dll > Spanish Alternate
kbdest.dll > Estonia
kbdfc.dll > Canadian French
kbdfi.dll > Finnish
kbdfo.dll > Faeroese
kbdfr.dll > French
kbdgae.dll > Gaelic
kbdgkl.dll > Greek_Latin
kbdgr.dll > German
kbdgr1.dll > German_IBM
kbdhe.dll > Greek IBM 220
kbdhe220.dll > Greek IBM 319
kbdhe319.dll > Greek
kbdhela2.dll > Greek IBM 220 Latin
kbdhela3.dll > Greek IBM 319 Latin 
kbdhept.dll > Greek_Polytonic
kbdhu.dll > Hungarian
kbdhu1.dll > Hungarian 101-key
kbdic.dll > Icelandic
kbdir.dll > Irish
kbdit.dll > Italian
kbdit142.dll > Italian 142 
kbdkaz.dll > Kazak_Cyrillic 
kbdkyr.dll > Kyrgyz
kbdla.dll > Latin-American Spanish
kbdlt.dll > Lithuania
kbdlt1.dll > Lithuanian
kbdlv.dll > Latvia
kbdlv1.dll > Latvia-QWERTY
kbdmac.dll > FYROMacedonian_Cyrillic
kbdmon.dll > Mongolian
kbdne.dll > Dutch
kbdnec.dll > JP Japanese Keyboard Layout for (NEC PC-9800)
kbdno.dll > Norwegian
kbdpl.dll > Polish
kbdpl1.dll > Polish Programmer's
kbdpo.dll > Portuguese
kbdro.dll > Romanian
kbdru.dll > Russian
kbdru1.dll > Russia(Typewriter)
kbdsf.dll > Swiss French
kbdsg.dll > Swiss German
kbdsl.dll > Slovak
kbdsl1.dll > Slovak(QWERTY) 
kbdsp.dll > Spanish
kbdsw.dll > Swedish
kbdtat.dll > Tatar_Cyrillic
kbdtuf.dll > Turkish F
kbdtuq.dll > Turkish Q 
kbduk.dll > United Kingdom
kbdur.dll > Ukrainian
kbdusl.dll > Dvorak Left-Hand US English
kbdusr.dll > Dvorak Right-Hand US English
kbdusx.dll > US Multinational
kbduzb.dll > Uzbek_Cyrillic
kbdycc.dll > Serbian_Cyrillic
kbdycl.dll > Serbian_Latin

And then there are a few other new ones that SP2 installed. I also delete those.

___________________________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS\system32

A WORD OF CAUTION about NLS files. Delete any one of these you're not supposed to and your system may not restart.

NLS Files = Multiple Language Resource Files. Character Translation; National Language Services driver (font or font map).

My system settings are for U.S.English. If you live outside of the U.S. using a foreign from U.S. computer you will need to check within your Layout.ini file within your Prefetch folder to see exactly which NLS files your system uses.

For my U.S.English settings, I remove all of these 40 NLS files:

c_037.nls
c_500.nls 
c_737.nls 
c_775.nls 
c_850.nls 
c_852.nls 
c_855.nls 
c_857.nls 
c_860.nls 
c_861.nls 
c_863.nls 
c_865.nls 
c_866.nls 
c_869.nls 
c_874.nls 
c_875.nls
c_1026.nls 
c_1258.nls 
c_10000.nls 
c_10006.nls 
c_10007.nls 
c_10010.nls 
c_10017.nls 
c_10029.nls 
c_10079.nls 
c_10081.nls 
c_10082.nls 
c_20127.nls 
c_20261.nls 
c_20866.nls 
c_20905.nls 
c_21866.nls 
c_28592.nls 
c_28593.nls 
C_28594.NLS 
C_28595.NLS 
C_28597.NLS 
c_28598.nls 
c_28599.nls 
c_28603.nls 
c_28605.nls

_________________________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS\system32

ALL "noise", "wbcache" and "wbdbase" files ( files in different languages) can be deleted.

(Registry keys location for files listed below: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\ContentIndex\Language)

noise.chs 
noise.cht 
noise.dat 
noise.deu <<...Note: ...DEU = acronym for Deutsch (german)
noise.eng 
noise.enu <<English
noise.esn <<Spanish
noise.fra <<French
noise.ita <<Italian
noise.nld <<Dutch
noise.sve <<Swedish
noise.tha

ALL "noise", "wbcache" and "wbdbase" files ( files in different languages) can be deleted.

(Registry keys location for files listed below: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\ContentIndex\Language)

wbcache.deu <<...Note: ...DEU = acronym for Deutsch (german)
wbcache.enu <<English
wbcache.esn <<Spanish
wbcache.fra <<French
wbcache.ita <<Italian
wbcache.nld <<Dutch
wbcache.sve <<Swedish
wbdbase.deu <<...Note: ...DEU = acronym for Deutsch (german)
wbdbase.enu <<English
wbdbase.esn <<Spanish
wbdbase.fra <<French
wbdbase.ita <<Italian
wbdbase.nld <<Dutch
wbdbase.sve <<Swedish

__________________________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS\inf

I deleted all .PNF files in this folder.

PNF files, are cache-type that help making the opening of some applications quicker and more responsive. These are files which, when deleted, will re-create themselves should its corresponding .inf file by the same name be called upon.

Per Rob Elder: It's a "pre-compiled" version of the ASCII .INF file that gets created when the Setup first processes a particular .INF file. It's done to speed up searches of the .INF files (as you've noticed there are LOTS of those on the system in Windows 2000/XP); if the dates of the .INF and .PNF files compare favorably (.PNF is later than .INF) the corresponding .PNF file will be used (if present).

If, and only after you give it some time, (say 30 days), a corresponding .PNF file is not re-created alongside the .INF file, it means you aren't using the .INF file at all. Then go ahead and delete them.

However, in the meanwhile, I picked this tip up from NeoMayhem:

"Do a search for mdm*.* and delete all the *.inf files that comes up. These are all modem drivers, and it is very unlikely you will ever need them because you either have a modem installed already, or if you do add one, it will come with newer drivers."

____________________________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours

I delete the entire "Tours" folder and its contents.

Then I go and delete The "tourstart.exe" file from the system32 folder.

____________________________________________________________________________


----------



## SplashChris

Bold,
I saw you started this thread. The first thing that came to mind was: why am I not surprised that you're the one posting this  Let's see...SP2 came out about two weeks ago and you've already got it slim & trim.

I'm printing it out now to read through for when I download & install SP2. 

You're really amazing. Thanks again!!

Chris


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Hey Chris. Are you keeping up so far? Here's Part II. These ones are easy choices to make if you want to remove them.

____________________________________________________________________________________________

Slimming Down XP-SP2 Slipstreamed Installation: A Simple Guide To Removing Some Unnecessary Files From Your XP-SP2 Installation...PART II
____________________________________________________________________________________________




C:\Documents and Settings\All Users...

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\User Account Pictures
I only delete "quest.bmp"

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\User Account Pictures\Default Pictures

I delete the avatars I will probably never use, and place a few of my own in the folder I like.

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents (or Shared Documents)\My Music 

I'll delete the "Sample Music" folder and its contents only.


C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents (or Shared Documents)\My Pictures

I delete the "Sample Pictures" folder and its contents

_________________________________________________________________________

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility

I delete this folder and its contents.


Then I delete these file that belong to Accessibility Options:

C:\WINDOWS\Help

acc_dis.chm 
access.chm 
access.hlp 
accessib.chm 
magnify.chm 
magnify.hlp 
osk.chm 
osk.hlp 
utilmgr.chm 
utilmgr.hlp 

And in C:\WINDOWS\system32

access.cpl
accwiz.exe
mag_hook.dll
magnify.exe
narrator.exe
narrhook.dll
osk.exe
sethc.exe
utilman.exe

__________________________________________________________________________


C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Communications

I delete the entire "Communications" folder and all its contents. This removes these shortcuts from my desktop. I access them rarely, I just enter the Control Panel to get to them.


_________________________________________________________________________

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME...

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Favorites
I delete "MSN.com" and "Radio Station Guide".

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\My Documents\My Music
I delete the contents of this folder. 

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\My Documents\My Pictures
I delete the contents of this folder.

C:\Documents and Settings\Username\My Documents\My eBooks
I delete this folder.

___________________________________________________________________________

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories 
I take the Accessories shortcuts I use (such as "Notepad" and "Windows Explorer") and cut and paste them to... 

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories, 

and then I come back and delete the... 

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories folder.

___________________________________________________________________________


C:\Program Files...

___________________________________________________________________________

C:\Program Files\Common Files\SpeechEngines
I delete the contents of the SpeechEngines folder and its contents.

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Speech
I delete the contents of the Speech folder.

Then I delete these to files that belong to Speech in C:\WINDOWS\Help...

sapicpl.hlp 
speech.chm

___________________________________________________________________________ 

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Stationary
I delete any stationaries in this folder that I most-likely won't use.

___________________________________________________________________________

C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard
I delete entire contents of the Connection Wizard folder.

And, C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SIGNUP
I delete the contents of the SIGNUP folder.

Then I delete these 2 files that belong to them in C:\WINDOWS\Help...

connect.hlp
icwdial.chm

And also these 5 files that belong to it in C:\WINDOWS\system32

icfgnt5.dll
icwdial.dll
icwphbk.dll
inetcfg.dll
isign32.dll ...Internet Signup

____________________________________________________________________________

C:\Program Files\Messenger
I delete the entire contents of the Messenger folder. (Don't if you use it.)

C:\Program Files\Movie Maker 
I delete the entire contents of the Movie Maker folder. (Don't do it if you use Movie Maker. I don't, so I delete it.)

C:\Program Files\MSN
I delete contents of the MSN folder.

C:\Program Files\MSN Gaming Zone
I delete the contents of this folder.

______________________________________________________________________

C:\Program Files\Netmeeting
I delete the entire contents of the Netmeeting folder. (Don't do it if you use Netmeeting. I don't, so I delete it.)

Then I delete these 4 files belonging to NetMeeting in C:\WINDOWS\Help...

conf.chm
conf.hlp
nmchat.chm
nmwhiteb.chm

And these 8 files that belong to NetMeeting in C:\WINDOWS\system32...

mnmdd.dll
mnmsrvc.exe
msconf.dll
msg723.acm
msh261.drv
msh263.drv
nmevtmsg.dll
nmmkcert.dll

_______________________________________________________________________

C:\Program Files\Online Services
I delete contents of the Online Services folder.

C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins
I delete all the Windows Media player skins I will never use.

__________________________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS...

C:\WINDOWS\Cursors
I deleted any cursors and animated cursors I will never use.

C:\WINDOWS\Media 
I delete most of the sounds Windows makes.

C:\WINDOWS\Temp
I delete any files I ever find in here. (note: It's a good idea to delete these after a reboot, because some programs you install still use these temporary installation files to complete their installation on the next boot

C:\WINDOWS\Web\Wallpaper 
I deleted all the wallpapers I didn't like...which is actually all of them.

__________________________________________________________________________

Individual Files I remove in the Windows Directory:

C:\WINDOWS

any *.log files (I regularly delete any ".log" files that turn up in this folder.) "WindowsUpdate.log" will not be deleted in SP2.

control.ini (zero-length file)

system.ini (XP doesn't use this.)

win.ini (XP just ignores it anyway.)

NOTEPAD.EXE (They is another one in system32 I keep.)

All *.bmp Files

clock.avi


________________________________________________________________________ 

C:\WINDOWS\system32...


I delete all the empty numbered folders except 1033, which isn't empty. 

This just kind of gets them out of my way so I can more easily see what's in system32.


C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\Dinput
I delete contents of the Dinput.

____________________________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe
I delete the entire contents of the "oobe" folder. 

OOBE is "Out of the Box Experience". OOBE is the wizard that usually runs after Setup and performs the following functions: product activation, registration, mouse tutorial, user creation. 

_____________________________________________________________________________


C:\WINDOWS\system32

Individual Files I also remove from system32 at this point while I'm in there:


Any *.scr Files (SreenSavers) I don't like.

ctfmon.exe ...CTF Loader (The Language bar appears on your desktop automatically when you add handwriting recognition, speech recognition, or an Input Method Editor (IME) as a method of entering text. In addition, if you add a second language or keyboard layout, you can display the Language bar from the taskbar.)

ntimage.gif

packager.exe

setup.bmp

sysedit.exe


----------



## SplashChris

Just put more paper in the printer :up:  

Keeping up is another story all together  

Chris


----------



## aarhus2004

Ummm...


----------



## Bold_Fortune

The past few days I've been fighting like hell with XPLite...trying to get my $50.00!!! worth out of the program. It's such a shame that XPLite is such a **** poor program. 98Lite was a fantastic program, and the makers are banking on the reputation of 98Lite to take our money gladly for this very unstable, unready XPLite. 

Below, I'll list the components I removed using XPLite...for a grand total space savings of 34MB.

These files are the exact files XPLite removes. 

These are also the only components I could remove with XPLite that did not start creating errors in the Event Viewer, or crippling some of SP2's new vital and cool stuff...like Firewall Protection, as one example.

Microsoft definitely tied some components together this time with the integration of SP2. The files in C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem are not as easily removed as they were with SP1...at least, not without mucking some things up. 

Many components are now tied together. You can't even remove the Wireless Zero files from system32 without messing up Microsoft's Firewall Protection. And the list goes on.

Anyway, back to XPLite. I paid $50.00!!! for the program. As my way of getting even with the makers...You won't have to! 

Here's what I used XPLite to remove from my system, and the exact files it removes. Other than these, if you go any further with deleting things with it, you'll find yourself in a world of hurt. This program was not ready for market, and the makers should be ashamed of themselves.

I won't be keeping my setup this way. I don't trust this program getting it right. I would much rather go on learning about files and what can be removed on my own. This is just something I just I thought I'd try. I still trust myself more about what I know about files than I do the makers of XPLite. 

Now, here's how to save 34MB with XPLite...

____________________________________________________________________________

Active Directories Service

Deleted these 3 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem

dsprov.dll
dsprov.mfl
dsprov.mof

Deleted these 11 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32

activeds.dll
activeds.tlb
adsldp.dll
adsldpc.dll
adsmsext.dll
adsnt.dll
dsprop.dll
dsquery.dll
dssec.dat
dssec.dll
dsuiext.dll

___________________________________________________________________________

Web Client

Removed these 2 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32

davclnt.dll
webclnt.dll

__________________________________________________________________________

Internet Authentification Service

Deleted the entire contents of C:\WINDOWS\system32\ias(IAS)

Deleted these 10 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32

iasacct.dll
iasads.dll 
iashlpr.dll
iasnap.dll
iaspolcy.dll
iasrad.dll
iasrecst.dll
iassam.dll
iassdo.dll
iassvcs.dll

____________________________________________________________________________


MSAC (MS Data Access Components)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Per X-teq: Microsoft Data Access Component (MDAC) includes a service DataFactory, that allows developers to easily access data over the internet on this machine.

However, it can happen that this technique is a security problem. If configured in "Unsafe Mode", it allows hacker to execute code, query data and other ugly things. This bug was fixed with MDAC 2.o, but can still be a problem.

To make sure your machine is safe, activate this option.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\DAO

All the contents of this folder.

C:\Program Files\Common Files\MSSoap\Binaries\Resources\1033

All the contents of this folder.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\ado

Deleted these 14 files:

adojavas.inc
adovbs.inc
MDACReadme.htm
msader15.dll
msado15.dll
msado20.tlb
msado21.tlb
msado25.tlb
msado26.tlb
msadomd.dll
msador15.dll
msadox.dll
msadrh15.dll
msjro.dll

But kept this 1 file:

msado27.tlb

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\msadc

All the contents of this folder and its contents.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB

Deleted these 22 files:

msdadc.dll 
msdaenum.dll
msdaer.dll
msdaorar.dll
msdaosp.dll
msdaps.dll
msdasc.dll
msdasql.dll
msdasqlr.dll
msdatl3.dll
msdatt.dll
msdaurl.dll
msxactps.dll
oledb32.dll
oledb32r.dll
oledbjvs.inc
oledbvbs.inc
sqloledb.dll
sqloledb.rll
sqlsoldb.chm
sqlxmlx.dll
sqlxmlx.rll

But kept these 3 files:

MSDAIPP.DLL
msdaora.dll
MSDAPML.DLL

____________________________________________________________________________

System Restore

Deleted this file from C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers

sr.sys

Deleted the entire contents of C:\WINDOWS\system32\Restore

Deleted these 3 individual files from C:\WINDOWS\system32

srclient.dll
srrstr.dll
srsvc.dll

____________________________________________________________________________


USR/3Com Modem drivers

Deleted these 16 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32

usrcntra.dll
usrcoina.dll
usrdpa.dll
usrdtea.dll
usrfaxa.dll
usrlbva.dll
usrmlnka.exe
usrprbda.exe
usrrtosa.dll
usrsdpia.dll
usrshuta.exe
usrsvpia.dll
usrv42a.dll
usrv80a.dll
usrvoica.dll
usrvpa.dll

_________________________________________________________________________

Microsoft Agent

Deleted these 18 files from C:\WINDOWS\Help

agt0405.hlp
agt0406.hlp
agt0407.hlp
agt0408.hlp
agt0409.hlp
agt040b.hlp
agt040c.hlp
agt040e.hlp
agt0410.hlp
agt0413.hlp
agt0414.hlp
agt0415.hlp
agt0416.hlp
agt0419.hlp
agt041d.hlp
agt041f.hlp
agt0816.hlp
agt0c0a.hlp

Deletes these 11 files from C:\WINDOWS\msagent

agentanm.dll
agentctl.dll
agentdp2.dll
agentdpv.dll
agentmpx.dll
agentpsh.dll
agentsr.dll
agentsvr.exe
agtctl15.tlb
agtintl.dll 
mslwvtts.dll


Deleted this 1 files from C:\WINDOWS\msagent\chars

merlin.acs

Deleted these 18 files from D:\LastGood\msagent\intl

agt0405.dll
agt0406.dll
agt0407.dll
agt0408.dll
agt0409.dll
agt040b.dll
agt040c.dll
agt040e.dll
agt0410.dll
agt0413.dll
agt0414.dll
agt0415.dll
agt0416.dll
agt0419.dll
agt041d.dll
agt041f.dll
agt0816.dll
agt0c0a.dll

___________________________________________________________________________


OBDC Database drivers

ODBC is a programming interface that enables applications to access data in database management systems that use Structured Query Language (SQL) as a data access standard.

Open DataBase Connectivity (ODBC) is an Application Programming Interface (API) that allows a programmer to abstract a program from a database. When writing code to interact with a database, you usually have to add code that talks to a particular database using a proprietary language. If you want your program to talk to an Access, Fox and Oracle databases you have to code your program with three different database languages.

___________________________________________________________________________

Deleted these two files from C:\WINDOWS\Help

msorcl32.chm
odbcinst.chm

Deleted these 37 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32

cliconfg.dll
cliconfg.exe
cliconfg.rll
dbmsrpcn.dll
DBnetlib.dll
dbnmpntw.dll
ds16gt.dll
ds32gt.dll
mscpx32r.dll
mscpxl32.dll
msorc32r.dll
msorcl32.dll
odbc16gt.dll
odbc32gt.dll
odbcad32.exe
odbcconf.dll
odbcconf.exe
odbcconf.rsp
odbccp32.cpl
odbccp32.dll
odbccr32.dll
odbccu32.dll
odbcji32.dll
odbcjt32.dll
odbcp32r.dll
odbctrac.dll
oddbse32.dll
odexl32.dll
odfox32.dll
odpdx32.dll
odtext32.dll
sqlsodbc.chm
sqlsrv32.dll
sqlsrv32.rll
sqlunirl.dll
sqlwid.dll
sqlwoa.dll

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Then I deleted the shortcut, "Data Sources (ODBC)", in 

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Then I removed this file in C:\WINDOWS

OBDCINST.INI

___________________________________________________________________________

Search Assistant

Deleted all files in C:\WINDOWS\srchasst

Deleted all files in C:\WINDOWS\srchasst\chars

Deleted all files in C:\WINDOWS\srchasst\mui\0409

___________________________________________________________________________

Twain Image Acquisition Drivers

Deleted these individual files from C:\WINDOWS

twunk_16.exe (Twain Working Group)
twunk_32.exe (Twain Working Group)

twain.dll ...Twain Source Manager (Image Acquisition Interface) I don't have a scanner.

twain_32.dll ...Twain_32 Source Manager (Image Acquisition Interface) I don't have a scanner.

____________________________________________________________________________

Indexing Service and Indexing Service language resources

Deleted these 14 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32

ciadmin.dll
ciadv.msc
cic.dll
cidaemon.exe
ciodm.dll
cisvc.exe
idq.dll
infosoft.dll
ixsso.dll
LangWrbk.dll
mimefilt.dll
nlhtml.dll
offfilt.dll
webhits.dll

___________________________________________________________________________

Smart Card Services

Deletes these 9 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32

scarddlg.dll
scardssp.dll
scardsvr.exe
sccbase.dll
sccsccp.dll
scredir.dll
slbcsp.dll
slbiop.dll
slbrccsp.dll

____________________________________________________________________________

Migration Wizard

Deleted these 20 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32\usmt

guitrn.dll
guitrn_a.dll
iconlib.dll
log.dll
migapp.inf
migism.dll
migism.inf
migism_a.dll
migload.exe
migsys.inf
miguser.inf
migwiz.exe
migwiz.inf
migwiz_a.exe
script.dll
script_a.dll
sysfiles.inf
sysmod.dll
sysmod_a.dll
usmtdef.inf

_____________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Lancie

I took a lot of your advice here (BoldFortune) on slimming down windows xp after sp2. 
It was a lifesaver for me as my "Disk was Full!" So a big Thank You for that!  
But would like to give a little warning to others about the part of removing any fonts (.ttf files)... I followed your advice but it caused me many problems in many programs. I now have those fonts back and everything is running again... but it was a pain! 
Just a word of caution...


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Sorry it took so long for me to get back with PART 5 of this new SP2 file deleting guide, but I recently switched to a DSL connection from a Dialup connection and have been have tons of fun downloading movies, and learning about codecs and such needed to watch these movies.

Anyway, for PART 5 I ran some tests with the cmd files I made for SP1. I find they work perfectly for SP2 as well.

Please do read some of the notes I made next to some of the files listed below before downloading and using the three cmd files I'll post below all this. 


____________________________________________________________________________________________ 

Slimming Down XP-SP2 Slipstreamed Installation: A Simple Guide To Removing Some Unnecessary Files From Your XP-SP2 Installation...PART 5
____________________________________________________________________________________________


I have three .cmd files I made for removing "complete" folders and all their contents. 

They remove only the folders which I normally remove the entire folder and its contents. They do not remove individual files I single out from a folder to remove. That will have to come later. For now you'll have to remove those manually. 

Files and folders that cannot be removed will either not be removed or else be replaced by Windows immediately or upon the next boot.

I made them the .cmd files into three sections:

1. Documents and Settings Folders.cmd

2. Programs Files Folders.cmd

3. WINDOWS and system32 Folders.cmd

I'll post the three files in a zip folder below.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Smart Placement:

These .cmd files will move and save the folders and their files to a backup folder on C:\ . The backup folder is simply named, Backup. 

Within the Backup folder you'll notice what I call "smart placement" of subfolders, identical to how they look in XP. For example, you will see a folder named Program Files. Within Program Files you will see Common Files. Within Common Files you will see Microsoft Shared. Within Microsoft Shared you will see Speech. Within Speech you will see all the files the Speech folder contains. 

I did this "smart placement" of folders and their files for you, so you would always know exactly where they came from should you decide to replace some, or all, of them to their original locations. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some files and folders I already removed in Parts 1-4 of this new SP2 file deleting guide.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Removed using my cmd files:


C:\Documents and Settings


I completely delete the LocalService folder, not just its contents.

I completely delete the NetworkService folder, not just its contents.
(I'm not on a network of computers.)

ALTHOUGH, I notice that these folders will no longer delete for me, even with System File Protection disabled. It either has something to do now with SP2, or because I am now using DSL instead of a Dialup connection.

___________________________________________________________________________

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Templates
I delete the folder.

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Crypto
I delete the folder and its subfolders.

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Dr Watson
I delete the folder.

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\HTML Help
I delete the folder.

__________________________________________________________________________ 

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Application Data\Help
I delete the folder. 

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Application Data\Identities
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Application Data\Microsoft\MMC
I delete the folder.

_______________________________________________________________________



C:\Program Files...


C:\Program Files\ComPlus Applications
I delete the ComPlus Applications folder.

C:\Program Files\microsoft frontpage
I delete the microsoft frontpage folder.

C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information
I delete the Online Services folder.

C:\Program Files\xerox
I delete the xerox folder.

______________________________________________________________________


C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Services
I delete the Services folder and its contents

______________________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS 

I delete all $NtUninstall$xxxx folders. These first folders you see in the WINDOWS folder are Windows Update installation/uninstall files for the updates gotten from Windows Update. These files are only used if you want to "uninstall" a particular Hotfix. They have nothing to do with the Hotfixes being in good working order on your system. You can safely delete these folders. Then go to the Add/Remove Utility. From here you can delete their corresponding Hotfix entries, as it will be invalid now anyway. Highlight their Hotfix entry and click on Remove.

C:\WINDOWS\addins
ActiveX controls (.ocx) files This folder is always empty on my system, so I delete the folder.

C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch (Application compatibility files)
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\Config
I delete the folder.

C:\WINDOWS\Debug\UserMode
I delete the folder.

C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Installations
I delete the contents of the folder.

C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files
I delete the contents of the folder.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\Help
I delete all individual files but keep the folder.

ALTHOUGH, I have decided to keep my Help files...I'm not that bright, and I can still learn a lot from them. So I replace the Help folder and its files back to C:\WINDOWS after I run the command files.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\ime (language files)
I delete the "ime" folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\msapps
I delete the folder and its contents. Files that support backward compatibility in applications.

C:\WINDOWS\mui
I delete the "mui" folder. Multi-user interface files. 

C:\WINDOWS\nview 
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\Offline Web Pages
I delete the folder.

C:\WINDOWS\PIF
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\pss 
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\Profiles (Seemingly useless folder created by Adobe Reader.)
I delete the folder and its contents

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\repair
I delete the folder and its contents. 

(Registry backup files. These files are updated if you use NTBackup and choose to back up system state files. Per relder: There are backup copies of the hive files in the systemroot\repair directory. But if you are not running MSBackup, they are from the day that the operating system was installed. If you're using MSBackup then they are from the date of the last backup.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\security\Database 
I delete the folder and it's contents.

C:\WINDOWS\ShellNew (I delete the folder.) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\system (Backward compatibility files related to the System folder)
I delete contents of the folder. 

Some older applications you install that look for files in the System folder. The majority of these files have duplicates in the system32 folder. If you want, you can cut and paste them to the system32 folder. The couple of files system32 does not contain will then be placed there now instead, and you shouldn't have any problem installing older applications.

I found three files that did not already exist in system32:

crlds3d.dll
setup.inf
stdole.tlb

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\twain_32 (Imaging files for scanners)
I delete the folder and its contents. I don't have a scanner.

__________________________________________________________________________



C:\WINDOWS\system32...

C:\WINDOWS\system32\3com_dmi
I delete the folder.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Com 
I delete the folder.

Component Object Model (COM) objects. I don't use this. So I'll delete this folder and its contents, and then I open up the Control Panel/Administrative Tools and delete the "Component Services" shortcut there. Also, while I'm in Control Panel/Administartive Tools, I'll go ahead delete "Data Sources (ODBC)" as I do not use this either.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Defaults
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dhcp
I delete the folder.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\export
I delete the folder. 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ias (Internet Authentication Service files)
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\icsxml (Universal Plug and Play files)
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME
I delete the "IME" folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv
I delete the folder.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed
I delete the folder and its contents. I do not use Macromedia Flash.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsDtc\Trace (Microsoft Distributed Transaction Coordinator files)
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mui (Multi-user interface files) 
I delete the "mui" folder and all its contents. Don't, if you have multiple users logging onto your computer.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\npp (Network Monitor and trace files.) 
I delete the "npp" folder and its contents. I'm not on a network of computers.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ras ( Remote access server encryption files )
I delete the "ras" folder and its contents. 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ShellExt
I delete the folder.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wins
I delete the folder.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\xircom
I delete the folder

___________________________________________________________________


----------



## Bold_Fortune

___________________________________________________________________________________________

Slimming Down XP-SP2 Slipstreamed Installation: A Simple Guide To Removing Some Unnecessary Files From Your XP-SP2 Installation...PART 6
___________________________________________________________________________________________

Terminal Services

(First, Disable Security Accounts Manager Service so no errors report to Event Viewer.)

Deleted these 6 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers

rdpcdd.sys
rdpdr.sys
rdpwd.sys
tdpipe.sys
tdtcp.sys
termdd.sys

Deleted these 2 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem

tscfgwmi.mfl
tscfgwmi.mof

Deleted these 41 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32

cdmodem.dll
cfgbkend.dll
drprov.dll
icaapi.dll
logoff.exe
msg.exe
mstlsapi.dll
mstsc.exe
mstscax.dll
perfts.dll
qappsrv.exe
qprocess.exe
qwinsta.exe
rdchost.dll
rdpcfgex.dll
rdpclip.exe
rdpsnd.dll
rdpwsx.dll
rdsaddin.exe
rdshost.exe
regini.exe
remotepg.dll
reset.exe
rwinsta.exe
sessmgr.exe
shadow.exe
termsrv.dll
tsappcmp.dll
tscfgwmi.dll
tscon.exe
tscupgrd.exe
tsddd.dll
tsdiscon.exe
tskill.exe
tslabels.h
tslabels.ini
tsshutdn.exe
usrlogon.cmd
utildll.dll
winsta.dll
wscsvc.dll

_________________________________________________________

After removing Terminal Services, I figured there was no point in keeping pchealth, because I only used the htm files within pchealth to tell me what was going on in my Event Viewer; i.e., double-click on the particular event and then click on the blue, underlined "http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp." ...and without Terminal Services, this Windows function is inoperable.

I find it much better to go to http://www.eventid.net/ to gather event 
information. There is much more input by other users there.

__________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth
I delete all its contents but keep the folder.

IMPORTANT: Before you do this "move" msconfig (not copy) from inside the C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries to inside the System32 folder, or you will loose it.

Also, you will no longer be able to view System Information. I use the free program "Everest - system information, system diagnostics and benchmarking" instead. It's much better than Windows System Information.

__________________________________________________________

I also decided to remove Windows Management Instrumentation...

__________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem

According to Microsoft this is: Web-based Enterprise Management data files. 
Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) is the Microsoft implementation of 
WBEM.)

This has to be one of the most widely misunderstood things about XP. Even 
BlackViper, who we all regard highly for his expertise with respect to 
Services, I doubt seriously understands Window Management Instrumentation 
thoroughly. He tells us WMI is important to keep.

However, these days, with the implementation of SP2, blkviper has since 
changed his tune about WMI. He "now" says WMI "was not" important with SP1, 
but it is now important with SP2 for a couple of other Services to run. Go 
figure that. People have been beating me up for years for disabling Windows 
Management Intrumentation, and partly because blkviper was saying it was a 
no-no. ...Guess now it's okay because "he" says so. Well, people like to 
hear it from experts, I guess.

Most pros I've bumped into tell us not to disable this Service...but none of 
them really have a good explanation as to why we shouldn't.

I know you have been told that WMI is very important to the operation of your 
system. I have never found it so. Even when I run Si-Soft Sandra, the 
program tells me that disabling this Service on my system would be a good 
thing.

Plus it can make for a faster boot time and a little less memory usage when you disable it.

Also, if you look in Disk Cleanup, Windows even displays the option to 
un-install WMI; however, it doesn't allow you to. (Weird, why would it be listed as an "optional component" then?)

First, copy and paste "framedyn.dll" from this folder to C:\WINDOWS\system32. It is the only important file in the folder. Sometimes when you run System Restore you'll get the error 'System restore was unable to start due to a missing Framedyn.dll. Please reinstall the application to fix this problem'.

Without "framedyn.dll" you might also get an error when right-clicking on My 
Computer. Keeping this file in the system32 folder prevents this from happening. 
You will also need to disable Windows Management Instrumentation in Services 
in order to delete some of the files.

It is best to delete the contents of wbem in safemode, by first taking permissions to the folder.

Then delete these 5 files from C:\WINDOWS\system32

cmprops.dll
licwmi.dll
mmfutil.dll
servdeps.dll
wmimgmt.msc

_________________________________________________________

TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper Service

Delete this file from C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers

lmhsvc.dll

__________________________________________________________

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc

I delete the files in this folder.

HOSTS files are seldom used in today's environment. They are leftover from the days before DNS. ... and the only mapping that's in there by default is for the loopback address.

Valid hosts files have NO extensions (.sam is Sample file)

__________________________________________________________


----------



## Bold_Fortune

I was just informed that some Google searchers are bumping into this thread by searching Google for what files can be removed from XP. That's how I used to search for files I could remove from Windows98...and I usually came up empty.

Anyway, if that's how you got here, let me tell you where you can find my Complete 7-Part Guide To Slimming Down XP....

http://www.graphixanstuff.com/Forum/index.php?showtopic=1692


----------



## fdv

Slim XP down BEFORE you install it.
http://nuhi.msfn.org/nlite.html


----------



## Bold_Fortune

I finally got my Guide To Slimming Down Windows XP in its completed form setup on my site. I'll be there should you have any questions...

http://www.hollow-refuge.net/Bold/viewtopic.php?t=22

Hope you find it helpful being all in one piece and all in one place like it is.


----------



## aarhus2004

It's a masterpiece that's what it is.


----------



## Bold_Fortune

*Completely Revamped!*

*Slimming Down Windows XP: The Complete Guide.*

You're going to like this. I've been quietly working on this awhile...and now it is finally ready!

Now in perfect order! Broken down into sections for step-by-step file and folder deleting.

*UPDATE: NOW WITH 11 PARTS! Included now are DISABLED SERVICES and UNNECESSARY DRIVERS.*

PART 1....Documents and Settings 
PART 2....Program Files
PART 3....WINDOWS
PART 4....system32
PART 5....Using XPLite
PART 6....Individual system32 Files and Their Definitions
PART 7....NLS Files and Keyboard Layout Files
PART 8....TEMP and Junk files
PART 9....Disabled Services
PART 10...Unnecessary Drivers
PART 11...Miscellaneous...An Ongoing Work In Progress

PART 11 of my Slimming Down Windows XP Guide is an ongoing work in progress. I will continue to add new files and folders to it

http://www.hollow-refuge.net/Bold/viewforum.php?f=13

Bold


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Zowie! My Guide Made The Langa List!

I'm watching these hits on my site this afternoon. The place was hopin' for over an hour straight (still is as I type this). I couldn't figure out what was going on. I never saw that much activity.

So I e-mail Sadie and ask her to do a check where this traffic is coming from.

Turns out, good ol' Fred sent out the link to my guide with his Langa Plus Newsletter. (Does that count as the Langa List? ..dunno.)

http://www.hollow-refuge.net/Bold/viewtopic.php?t=229


----------



## JohnWill

Of course, this would probably be a lot more useful if it were put into a document so it would be easy to use.


----------



## Bold_Fortune

The new site is up and online. Happy deleting...

http://www.mesh-of-unlikeliness.net/bold/index.php?showtopic=229


----------



## Space Cowboy

Looks very interesting but it is also very hard to follow? I agree with John that it would be nice if it was in some sort of doc format that could be printed and saved. Also the link for this won't work for me ?

Service_Installer.zip

And you claim you added a service "Hive Cleanup" or somthin and it speeded up your shutdown .. but you don't say how to do it?

Looks like you put allot of work into it and I find it very interesting just to hard to follow.

I'll keep pluggin away at it.

Thanks
Cowboy


----------



## Bold_Fortune

*We've had a domain change.*

Slimming Down Windows XP: The Complete Guide is here...

http://www.bold-fortune.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=229

Bold_Fortune Forums is here...

http://www.bold-fortune.com/forums/index.php?act=idx


----------

